
Writing a sqlite clone from scratch in C - tim_sw
https://cstack.github.io/db_tutorial/
======
jsilence
The mere attempt feels like blasphemy. Sqlite and its developer are sacred.

------
bkul
Why is everyone crying blasphemy? Is there something I'm missing?

------
valuearb
I'm jealous and horrified.

